# My first Kidding Experience



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

My doe who has kidded 3 times before(with previous owner) started out showing signs of labor ... bleating at sides, pawing at ground, getting up and down, wanted me to be right by her side, and starry look in her eyes..

She would also arch her back every now and then ... All of this went on for 5 hours, of course right into the night, but not much was changing.. She never seemed to be pushing so I continued to watch her through the night.. I also kept a close eye on her to watch for the amber colored string and bubble, but only noticed white mucous...`
It seemed as if her pooch was popping out some when she was laying down but looked sunken in when she got back up... 

About 1 30 AM she was still up and down and breathing heavy and more focused... she would still be chewing her cud and occasionally picking up bits of hay when she was up... I decided to see if I could feel anything in her birth canal when she was laying down but didn't feel anything... she was open but just couldn't feel any feet or head(was a first for me to do this and kind of scary ) ..Since I didn't feel any body parts I thought maybe I was being impatient and should let her continue to labor... 

At 5 AM she looked a lot more wore out and still stuck in the same phase with no progress... I decided to call the vet out.. 

I'm glad I did because the vet confirmed she was in stage 2 labor and not progressing... I didn't have high hopes for live kids from all that I have read, but was shocked when he managed to pull out all :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: live kids :leap: ... One of the bucklings is a lot larger than the rest of them... I couldn't believe they were all in there and came out ok... The vet had to give her some sedation and an epidural to pull them out... 3 were breech and the fourth was way up in the horn and managed to come out head before feet... he said they were not lining up in the correct position for her to get them out...

All kids seem to be doing well and mom is a good momma! I'm grateful for all the stories and information that everyone shares on this site to help other goat owners out!! Your stories definitely helped me to learn what to watch for and also when it's time to get help! I have also been using tips to make sure kids are getting their milk and also used someone's idea of tipping a tote on it's side for a warm and safe place for the kids to sleep :thumb: .. Thanks TGS members!

My daughter's doe will be kidding in several weeks and I'm hoping that it will go smoother but will definitely keep reading everyone's stories and ideas so that we can help her through her kidding!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Wow! 4! I am so very excited for you to have 4 little babies for your first kidding season! I can't wait to see photos of these little kids. Yes there is so much help on this site. I have learned so much from reading other forums. Congratulations.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats that was some first impression for you. Trust me it is good to get the bad kidding out of the way early on. We had to do a c-section last year on a doe. She kidded all on her own. Next year I hope your doe does just fine. Congrats and enjoy those little ones.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! I'm so happy it went OK! Hug your vet! It can be nearly impossible to get a good goat vet who not only knows about goats but doesn't just shrug them off as unimportant.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: Congratulations on four new babies!


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I was really surprised to see four kids in there!!... I kept telling my daughters that my doe can be breed and kid first so that she can teach us the ropes on kidding... this was definitely a learning experience!! 

and yes Firelight... so glad to have a vet who will help us goat owners :thumb: I was soo grateful to have him come out yesterday... especially as new as I am at this...

I will try to post pics..would like to post them bigger so will have to try to figure that out ... the one I put on here is of the doeling... but want to get better pics of her too..
the one doeling is tri color, one buck is tri color, and the two other bucks are black like mom with little white patches on their heads - it's kinda funny  we think one of them has blue eyes


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't realize how hard it was to take pics of little newbie goaties! They aren't the greatest pics but shows their coloring... there is only one black buckling pic.. they bigger boy was harder to get pics of but his coloring is pretty much the same  the girl is such a talker too! LOL

[attachment=2:2ooiix4d]buckling2[1].jpg[/attachment:2ooiix4d][attachment=0:2ooiix4d]onlydoeling-1-1[1].jpg[/attachment:2ooiix4d][attachment=1:2ooiix4d]buckling1[1].jpg[/attachment:2ooiix4d]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute kids!  
Good job on recognizing that she needed help and getting it for her in time! :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are beautiful! The first one looks just like my Billy the Kid and the last one looks like Gold Nugget, his sister!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are so cute. So fun for you all to have them look so healthy too. They look great!


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!.... my kids are having a lot of fun with them  ... I am relieved to be on this side of the birth and can't wait to be past the whole disbudding thing!! 

milkmaid .. that's funny that they look so similiar to yours... they have camana on father's side and rosasharn on the mom's side  .. the little black buckling is really sweet like his momma! .. he's most likely a keeper... i can see how a herd of 4 can turn into a herd of 10 really quick!! LOL..


----------

